# Better marriage blanket



## Blake Bowden (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, this is a real product! lol

[video=youtube;bM4eJ38S7Hw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM4eJ38S7Hw&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------

